# Oh hai guys.



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

pure sex


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_pure sex


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

sweet baby jesus! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Korfu)*

oh hai


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*

*speechless*


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

looking good!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FLMadness)*

Oh wow....perfect fitment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rampage GLI 16V (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR*

Absolutely would not change a thing. Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*

****ing insane


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*









omfg


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*

wow


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*

yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (dorbritz)*









This guy loves it


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (michaelmark5)*

And I loves this guy ^^^^^^


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh mai damn


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

thats ****in sickk dude, now just get some one to take some crazy ass pics...


----------



## 06lilredrocket (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*

holy lip looks awesome


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Synclo)*

so f*cking hottt!!! those wheels are banging on there and the stance is spot on







new inspiration for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

dope!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

sick stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Am I the only one who's not really feelin' it?
jk


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

jesus christ man


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

i'll take 2, thanks.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*
















****s







.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

So amazing!!!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

finally, it looks soooooooo good man. I have always liked the direction you have taken with this car.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

So amazing.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

So Sick!! Even my grandma thinks so!


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Could be the best stance on this site...


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*









looks fricken great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*

WoW!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Mike.)*

oh my god.


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

is it possible to marry a car? im in love










_Modified by 4.MOTION at 6:34 AM 6-21-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

coooooooooooool
i love poke


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

dunno if you saw, but your car was on the hellaflush blog today, congrats, looks amazing
hellaflush.com


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fresh...not sure how I feel about the orange lips but damn your car is sick.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Makes my top 3 of favorite cars ever.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*

HellaWeak


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Travy)*


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (flygli03)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ghetto-8v)*

approved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by royalaird at 9:13 AM 6-22-2009_

_Modified by royalaird at 9:16 AM 6-22-2009_

_Modified by royalaird at 9:17 AM 6-22-2009_


_Modified by royalaird at 9:17 AM 6-22-2009_


----------



## wappynoots (Jan 11, 2008)

pure inspiration. AMAZING


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_HellaWeak

















there goes my coffee


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (eurotrsh)*

2 questions:
quattro?
build pics?


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

i want to be like you when i grow up.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*

WOW!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (sirswank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirswank* »_2 questions:
quattro?
build pics?

I dont think I've ever seen an s4 that wasnt quattro...








I guess you missed the ................ *Jesster's Build Thread* ................ link in his sig


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

tons of poke makes an epic comeback... and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I dont think I've ever seen an s4 that wasnt quattro...








I guess you missed the ................ *Jesster's Build Thread* ................ link in his sig









pictures > reading.... plus, S4 bumpers have been put on A4's before.
thanks!


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (sirswank)*

best S4 hands down....perfect stance, built motor, sick ass wheels
nicely done sir!


----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (gti126)*

couple i took http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (nothingspecial)*

holy moly


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (dubsport87)*

Moaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

man alot of people too bad photos














I keeed. 
See you later this summer dude.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

1st car i've liked color lips on.
Car's so ****'n legit, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*

I haven't been this impressed in a while... 
I would try and pull the front wheels in about 5 or so mm, but overall the car is perfect. Really makes me want to sell my MKIV and get a B5 like I wanted to in the beginning. 
Job well done sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## greyb4passat (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## wappynoots (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (greyb4passat)*

what steering wheel is that?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (wappynoots)*

S4 steering wheel. They give them to you when you buy an S4.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_S4 steering wheel. They give them to you when you buy an S4.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_S4 steering wheel. They give them to you when you buy an S4.

Its actually an MKIV R32 steering wheel... they didn't give that to me when I bought the car


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Jesster)*

i stand corrected. Looked like the S4 wheel I had sitting next to me.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Oh hai guys. (Jesster)*


----------



## wappynoots (Jan 11, 2008)

what was needed to get the r32 wheel to fit? looks awesome


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (wappynoots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wappynoots* »_what was needed to get the r32 wheel to fit? looks awesome

I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure the hub is the same. I think it bolts right up...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

if it's anything like fitting a s4 wheel to a mkiv it SHOULD, seen them bolt up no problems...


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn......i can have?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sick kid just sick


----------



## ineedacorrado (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (ineedacorrado)*

Back from the dead


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Congrats bro.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Jesster)*

very worthy

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jesster)*

I knew something was up when you came to dubfest in irwindale. First, you were parked way out in the corner. Then, i see your car parked in front of the eurotuner booth, with a eurotuner sticker on your windshield lol Looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats on the feature.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

supppaaa dope


----------

